# Need a Windows Media Center Remote



## brandonriffel (Oct 7, 2009)

Does anybody have a Windows Media Center remote that they don't use?  I'm building an HTPC for my mother in law, and I need a remote.  It would have to come with the IR receiver, as the computer I'm using doesn't have one built in.  Just checking, as lots of people bought computers with Vista Home Premium and got a remote, but never use it.

Thanks


----------



## Cork-Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

You could pick one up for cheap at tigerdirect.com


----------



## brandonriffel (Oct 8, 2009)

I know, but I'm a recycler, if somebody has one they don't use, I'd really rather buy one off them. Rather than feeding the MS machine another $30.


----------



## travelover (Oct 8, 2009)

I'd look on Craigslist. You can search nationally for small, shippable items..


----------



## Maverick7687 (Jan 6, 2010)

Care to list the hardware, specs, and software you're using? I have been trying to get an HTPC up and running but I am going to have to change hardware. I am trying to use Ubuntu with XBMC and a Vista GP-IR02BK remote/receiver combo. Tried using XP but there are no XP drivers for the receiver.. Stupid vista..


----------



## frozenstar (Feb 11, 2010)

Yep. Try searching on some online classified sites like craigslist or amazon (if they have something like that on their database.) Good luck on your search!


----------

